# Upgrade to a locking rear diff.



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Anyone know if it's possible to upgrade a rear diff. into an electronic locker?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

if the e-locker is made for that diff. otherwise you're looking at a manual locker or LSD.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

So how does a manual locker work? Do you have to climb under the truck or something?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I think "mechanical locker" would be a better term than "manual locker," meaning that the differential does the locking action on its own (for example, a "Detroit locker" rear). Hardbodies were pretty limited on the aftermarket and a lot depends on what rear axle you have. The H233B limited slip diff was the best offered and if anything is offered on the aftermarket, it will likely be for this axle. Nissan never offered an electric locker in the Hardbody. You might be able to find an air locker by ARB for this rear. Check their site.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

I thought they put a locking diff in the Desert Runner trucks. That style was offered in the hardbodies, right?

I was thinking that a locking diff would give me a little more confidence at the boat launch.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Here is the door sticker. HG37


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The Hardbody Desert Runners were limited editions and are extremely rare...and they used a limited slip differential, not a "locker." They were all standard cab, short bed, V6 and 4X4. 

If you give me the year, trim level (XE, SE, etc.), engine and trans (AT,MT), and drivetrain (2WD, 4WD), I can give you the info on your rear diff.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

It's a 1988 SE KingCab V6.

The image above shows the door jam sticker; the diif. and trans codes (5 speed manual.)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, I knew it was the door jamb sticker but I didn't have the breakdown for axle codes. If it's an SE, you should have the H233B rear and it should be LSD. To confirm the LSD, you can rasie the back wheels, put it in neutral, and turn one of the wheel forward. If the opposite wheel also turns forward, it's LSD. If it turns in the opposite direction, it's an open carrier. LSD rears also had an sticker on the "pumpkin" stating it was LSD or use LSD oil, but often they are buried under crud or lost over the years.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

I jacked both wheels up and gave one a spin. The other wheel spun in the opposite direction, so it must be an open diff.

I read that all SE models had LSD but not here. Unless a worn out LSD acts like an open one.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the H233 in a 4wd had LSD...


----------

